# How many pinch rollers does your GCC Expert 24 LX have?



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

I tried to cut a 24" sheet and the center was bulging. when I looked at videos and pictures there seems to be three pinch rollers on the GCC Expert 24 LXs. I only have two?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

3 on my Expert 24......


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The Expert 24 has three, and the Expert 24 LX unit we have has 2.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

My Expert 24 LX unit we have has 3.
Why is there 2 on some and 3 on others?

Russ


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

My first one had three pinch rollers, but the accu-alignment didn't work within a week of receiving it. They sent me a replacement and it had only two rollers. With wide rolls three is better than two, trust me.


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know who to change a broken one out??? or a video??


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Which one is broken? Do you have the replacement one?


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

yes, I had 2 break and they sent me 2 more.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

The back side of the expert 24 has a phillips head screw at the end of the frame part that you slide your rollers back and forth. you just remove the screw and slide you old assembly," with the pinch roller" off and the new one back on the rail deal then put the screw back. I have had to replace two also.

good luck


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

oops mine is just the regular Expert 24 may be differnt on the LX or the one with the contour cut.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Expert 24 LX here with 3 rollers. Two drive rollers and one lower pressure center roller.


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to be a bother, I took that screw out but it doesnt seem like enough  Is it just that one screw??


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG!!!!! I had a true blonde moment...got it thanks!!!


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

While at SGIA I had a conversation with a GCC rep, who has not gotten back to me yet, about the fact that later model Expert LX 24's have an extra (3rd) center pinch roller. I contact GCC and this was Ruth's response: "Hello Sir,
Please note that since the machine model you purchased was a different design batch the option of the third pinch roller is optional. If you would like to add this additional pinch roller to your machine please refer to an authorized online dealer to purchase the pinch roller you are looking for:

www.prosignsupply.biz

29004306G – auxiliary pinch roller "

Cost is $15 each, I'm buying it, but I personally think that it was a design flaw, and should not cost for the 1st one!
Pro Sign Supply provides GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter
So if you need it there's the link... only place I could find for sale.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

For $15 it has to be the low pressure roller. That said if you can purchase replacement rollers, why couldnt you just add the third spring loaded full size roller and have 3 or 4 for that matter??


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

mmonk said:


> For $15 it has to be the low pressure roller. That said if you can purchase replacement rollers, why couldnt you just add the third spring loaded full size roller and have 3 or 4 for that matter??


The two outside rollers are "read" by the cutting head to set the material width. Adding a roller identical to the existing outer rollers might cause the cutter head to read incorrectly.

At least that's my theory on why the center roller is a slightly different design.


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

I have 3 , but the middle one is a cheap plasic one with 1small plastic roller on each side.


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

Blue92 said:


> The two outside rollers are "read" by the cutting head to set the material width. Adding a roller identical to the existing outer rollers might cause the cutter head to read incorrectly.
> 
> At least that's my theory on why the center roller is a slightly different design.


I agree, the middle roller has to be the $15 low pressure because of design


----------



## scraplord (Nov 6, 2012)

mine has three


----------

